# 2010 Indiana State Indoor 18m.



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

It's that time again for the *FITA Archers of Indiana State Indoor Championship *which will be held January 30th, 2010 @ Iroquois Archery Club in Rensselaer, Indiana. It will be an 18m. Star 600 & there will be a morning and afternoon line. As Iroquois has expanded, there will be room for 56 on the morning line, and 56 on the afternoon line. If you didn't receive one of the emails with the xls entry form attached, please PM me with your email, and I'll zip it to you asap. It should be a great time as always, and with the increased room, great food, and terrific people of Iroquois, it'll be a tournament worth participating in. See you there!

JC


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

I will try and be there.


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

I wish it was closer to me... It seems like most of the big shoots I wanna get to have to be 5hrs away.


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

drockw said:


> I wish it was closer to me... It seems like most of the big shoots I wanna get to have to be 5hrs away.


Iroquois is 1.5 hours from Indy (north). Isn't Henderson across the river from Evansville?? You must be referring to round trip. Of course, there is no easy way to get to Evansville.


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

titanium man said:


> Iroquois is 1.5 hours from Indy (north). Isn't Henderson across the river from Evansville?? You must be referring to round trip. Of course, there is no easy way to get to Evansville.


U are exactly correct!(on all accounts)

They are in the process of building the highway that leads straight to Indy but that will be forever. 

That's just too long a trip for me to go donate all my moneys!!!:sad::wink:


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

drockw said:


> U are exactly correct!(on all accounts)
> 
> They are in the process of building the highway that leads straight to Indy but that will be forever.
> 
> That's just too long a trip for me to go donate all my moneys!!!:sad::wink:


Just let us know if you change your mind. There should be plenty of room, and the club is very comfortable, if you have to stay all day. 

JC


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

ttt


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

Great place to shoot.


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

ttt


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

ttt

Last one, see you all there!!:teeth:


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

Clock's ticking on the deadline.:teeth:


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

:smile: Bump


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

We have some great shooters signed up, and there is still space on either morning or afternoon lines, so PM me asap, if you want to join the fun.

JC


----------

